# Changing Oil on the Ariens Deluxe 28



## David Seltz (Mar 7, 2018)

Maybe a newbie question but I wanted information on how to change the oil on my 921 series Deluxe 28 snowblower. It must come with different types of engines (depending on the serial number) because mine does not have the oil drain tube as is mentioned in the manual and shown in most videos. I guess the oil drain plug is on the side just above the wheel. I assume you have to take the wheel off then to drain the oil?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I took my wheel 1/2 way off and had it on slope the direction of draining it and you can fit a cooffee jug in there to drain it
no runs no drips n errors grease the shaft put it back on took 15 min total


----------



## David Seltz (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok, so you did have to tilt the snow blower to get all the oil out. Thanks. I'll give it a try after this next storm. I was going to use an old 32 oz orange juice bottle. thanks!


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

For some blowers, this device can help make draining the oil easier - with no need to tip the machine...


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I've used different things in different situations.

I've used a long neck funnel, I've used a flexible funnel, I've used funnels with the funnel head cut with a jig saw shorter to make it smaller, I've used a very small funnel leading into a larger funnel, I've used a rectangular lotion or shampoo bottle with the top and bottom cut out sitting inside a funnel, I've used a small funnel going into a 1 liter aids bottle. And I've put a piece of pipe with a 90 going to the back or even pointed down along the side, this way I lift the machine up on the tire so I can put the drain pan underneath. Most of the drain pans are a 1 gallon rectangular. At times with the rear of the snowblower during on a 6"x 6" landscape tie.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Fumoto and Briggs also make shutoff/drain valves that are an option. Those typically go into the engine, and you attach the hose when draining instead of having the hose there all the time. 

The bottom line is that you only have to do it the hard and messy way that, sadly, the Mfg. of the machine gave you - the parts are out there to make it simple, and for not much $$.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

really breaks down to auto and ope maker's wanting shops and people to use the cleanest of ways, a sealed suction oil change tool one that is handy for more than changing oil


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Without


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

The axle should be greased every year
just like donr leave gas in the carb]
15 min to change the oil isnt a big deal 
smh


----------



## David Seltz (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks everyone. For my first try I'm just going to use a funnel I have and an old orange juice bottle. Both fit in the space behind the wheel. I figure I can put the far wheel of the snow-blower up on a piece of wood to raise that side before I drain the oil.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

jtclays said:


> Without sounding like I'm :icon-deadhorse:
> Get one of these. If you do any maintenance on your OPE or vehicles involving fluids, this thing is the best. Doesn't have to be this brand, just saying. Have a lawnmower you never change the oil on because it doesn't have a drain plug near the blades like your dad's mower did? Ever paid $69 for a transfer case fluid swap? Ever paid $240 for an oil change and filter on an I/O boat? I have. Not anymore. It also can pump out the old stuff to recycle into the carrier of your choice. I've done the funnel, sliced 2 liter pop bottle, cut off end of oil quart bottle, aluminum foil trickle down, bent poster board run down and the old roasting pan "tip and pray it lines up" drain:icon-doh:. I have 2, one for draining and one for filling (if you've ever tried to fill a GM transfer case DIY....).


all that plus filling these new auto tranies that don't have a dip stick, those tools you show are the best and are a mechanics best friend


----------

